# English to Latin - "our fearless leader"



## AZ_Mom

Attempting to translate one phrase from English into Latin for a teacher awards banquet - 

Phrase: "our fearless leader"

My translation is: nostrum audaciter rector

Can anyone - with stronger Latin skills - confirm that this is correct?
Thank you.


----------



## Agró

AZ_Mom said:


> Attempting to translate one phrase from English into Latin for a teacher awards banquet -
> 
> Phrase: "our fearless leader"
> 
> My translation is: nostrum audaciter rector
> 
> Can anyone - with stronger Latin skills - confirm that this is correct?
> Thank you.



_Audaciter _or _Audacter _is an adverb. You need an adjective (_audax_).
Rector is a masculine noun, so the possessive adjective must agree (_noster_).

*Noster audax rector.*


----------



## AZ_Mom

Thank you - I can see that I need a refresher course after so many years!


----------



## AZ_Mom

What would be the implication of saying:

Noster rector audax (i.e. flipping the order of the noun)

and

what meaning would be implied with putting "dux" or "imperator" instead of "rector"?

The context is to flatter a 35-year retiring Latin teacher at a banquet in his honor.

Thank you.


----------



## Agró

The order of noun and adjective is not very important.

Dux would be ok for leader. Actually, it was my first option, but rector is fine.

Imperator suggests a military context, in my view.


----------



## AZ_Mom

Is there a difference in meaning depending upon the adjective placement (like in Spanish - la gran casa vs la casa grande)?

Aso, "rector" in English now has an ecclesiastical connotation.  The meaning here is not religious - it is to compliment a male teacher at a public educational institution.  So - would "dux" be preferable?

Would it then be correct to say:
Noster dux audax


----------



## Agró

_Noster dux audax_ looks good to me.


----------



## AZ_Mom

Muchas gracias!


----------

